# BONK symptoms



## Salad Dodger (8 Feb 2010)

No jokes please......

My normal weekend ride is about 5 miles out, coffee and a bun at the cafe, then 5 miles home. I have done about 5 miles out, and about 7 miles back before now without trouble.

But on Sunday it all went pear shaped....

After a coffee and croissants for breakfast, I set off as usual, but after about 1 mile felt a bit wobbly. This passed and I ended up doing about 14 miles before arriving at the cafe, but during the 14 miles I had to walk up a couple of big hills, and there were a couple of sessions of having to carry the bike through some bramble bushes and lifting it, and myself, over a fence due to my wayward navigation.....

So by the time I got to the cafe (up another bloody greaqt hill) I was feeling rough. Sick, dizzy, and generally very unhappy...

Sat down, feeling really knackered, had a few sips of water, then got coffee and a chocolate bar. After those I felt better and set off for home.

I absolutely flew the first 4 miles home, but then, quite suddenly, the dizzyness overtook again and I ended up wobbling into the bushes beside the farm track. No damage done, but I had to walk the last mile home as I felt too wobbly to ride.

Laid on the sofa most of the day, feeling rough.

Today I have got up and gone to work, but with a rattly cough.

Does my experience sound like a case of the Bonk, or do you think it might be more related to the cough/cold that I seem to have developed.

If it was a bonk, what should I do differently next time to avoid, or at least minimize the effects? Should I carry some "food aid" or a different drink to water?

I am a 50 something and relatively unfit, although basically healthy, fella.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.....


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Feb 2010)

That indeed sounds very much like the bonk, but it would be highly unusual after such a short distance, especially as you had eaten.

The cough sounds like you were on the way down with a chest infection, which would be a more likely cause.


----------



## Crackle (8 Feb 2010)

Sounds similar to the bonk but more likely caused by the virus you've now got rather than food intake.


----------



## vernon (8 Feb 2010)

Doubt you had the bonk. You hadn't ridden far enough. More likely it was the lurgy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2010)

Agree with the above. 
Also sound like yyou might have over exerted yourself. If you're fairly new to this lark, take it easy in the initial stahges until you've built some fitness and stamina. It comes, but it can take some miles. When you're going down with a bug then that can sap your strength.


----------



## Norm (8 Feb 2010)

Rattly cough.... that's not a good sign. Take it easy, no cycling or exercise in the cold until that's gone, IMO.


----------



## Titan yer tummy (9 Feb 2010)

What is BONK please?


----------



## gbb (9 Feb 2010)

Titan yer tummy said:


> What is BONK please?



I dont know why the term came to be, but basically it's when you run completely out of energy.
It makes you want to climb off the bike and just lay down  I always say...the tanks completely empty, you've burned up all your reserves.


----------



## GrasB (9 Feb 2010)

Sounds like an infection induced BONK. I've found that I need to eat about 50-60% more calories when I've got some kind of background illness compared to when I'm 100%.


----------



## dudi (9 Feb 2010)

Does sound like the Bonk to me. but like others have said - due to the short distance, you probably had bad effects from the lurgy. 
You should be able to ride about 40-50 miles once fully fit without needing to eat en-route. though it's not recommended. 
Were you cycling on the road most of the time? It does sound from your post that there was some off-road riding going down - which is far more energy consuming than road cycling. 

I have bonked twice, and both times felt wobbly, dizzy and had to get off the bike before I fell off it. 
One of the times I bonked was due to being under-dressed. I set off in the relative warm but the weather turned when I was about 35 miles from home and I had not prepared - cold weather = more energy used. Bonked with about 5 miles to go. Thankfully only about a mile to the nearest newsagests to buy a can of Dr Pepper and a Yorkie Bar.


----------



## Globalti (9 Feb 2010)

Get yourself checked out by your Dr. A few blood tests don't take much time and at your age you should be having a "well man" check every couple of years anyway. I do, it's free. I'm 53.


----------



## Debian (9 Feb 2010)

Sounds like infection induced bonk. I had this a few months back, went for a XC ride aiming to do 20 miles which is not abnormal for me, I'm the same sort of age as the OP and quite fit but a little overweight. I do sometimes crash and burn but only if I haven't fuelled properly before the ride and usually not before ten miles or so into the ride.

Anyway, three miles in and I completely ran out of energy, had the shakes and dizzyness, simply could not cycle any further. I carried out my usual bonk recovery routine of sitting down, eating a couple of Mars bars and having a drink. After about fifteen minutes I felt up to carrying on but didn't feel anywhere near 100% so I about turned and rode home.

Less than a week later I came down with swine flu proper so IMHO my experience was due to the initial stages on the infection.

My advice is to take it easy and get yourself checked out.


----------



## accountantpete (9 Feb 2010)

Could be something very simple like over-heating. Were you perhaps wrapped up too well?


----------



## Tigerbiten (9 Feb 2010)

Titan yer tummy said:


> What is BONK please?


Otherwise know as hitting the wall.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hit_the_wall
Its when you run out of glycogen and have to start useing fat for energy.

Luck ..........


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Feb 2010)

This could go on for ever..
bonk.. running out of any 'go' etc etc etc 
result of 
piss poor preparation
end of

just don't do it ..
it AINT a badge of glory


----------



## Debian (9 Feb 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> This could go on for ever..
> bonk.. running out of any 'go' etc etc etc
> result of
> piss poor preparation
> ...



I take issue with you.

I don't see it as a badge of glory that's true, and I'd much rather it didn't happen but it's not always poor preparation.

I always prepare the same before a long (ish) ride and usually I'm absolutely fine. There are rare occasions though when, for no apparent reason, I hit the wall. I've prepared the same, eaten the same beforehand, same sort of riding but sometimes, maybe one ride in ten, it just happens.

Tell me how that's poor preparation?


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Feb 2010)

10% of your rides ending up on the verge in tears?

Thats what the bonk is. not a bit of ooooooh errr feelin' a bit over all meself...but hey up to you to sort what works the other 9 times out of ten.

4 of us did a short route on Sunday including 3 sharpish and very demanding climbs.. 1 of us was struggling big style.. he was just having a BAD day thats all.. he did not moan about bonking because we and he knows that his fitness is up there (just not on Sunday) and he has ridden the legs off me enough times.


----------



## Debian (9 Feb 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> 10% of your rides ending up on the verge in tears?
> 
> Thats what the bonk is. not a bit of ooooooh errr feelin' a bit over all meself...but hey up to you to sort what works the other 9 times out of ten.
> 
> 4 of us did a short route on Sunday including 3 sharpish and very demanding climbs.. 1 of us was struggling big style.. he was just having a BAD day thats all.. he did not moan about bonking because we and he knows that his fitness is up there (just not on Sunday) and he has ridden the legs off me enough times.



Well I'm not sure, a bit of middle ground between the two extremes you quote. I'm not on the verge in tears when it happens but I certainly have rubber legs and no energy to continue until I've eaten a Mars or two. It happens unpredictably and for no reason I can fathom.

I don't go out of my way to cause it but I don't see what I'm doing wrong either.


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Feb 2010)

It has only happened twice in my life... then lessons learnt.
I would only say that mars bars do not feature in the contents of my jersey pockets.


----------



## GrasB (9 Feb 2010)

I never get this tears thing... I've got to the point where I'm so exhausted I can't unclip from the bike & could just about find the strength to pull the mobile out of my pocket to call the other half to pick me up after miss-calculating how much I've needed to 0eat on a ride but never got close to tears.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2010)

Hmm, that doesn't sound like it to me - more illness/cold/flu.

The bonk for me usually starts with flashing lights in front of my eyes - like a 'target', then eventually goes all power speed etc, then dizzy/wobbly. 

Coffee and a chocky bar are not good - sudden sugar rush, insulin systems kick in and you get a 'bigger low' soon after.... Should have had some longer carbs as well - fruit/fruit cake/flapjack as well as the simple sugar.

TBH I have rarely had it since mid 20's as I usually fuel well enough, as it's not funny. Used to get it as a youngster as I didn't know better.....


----------



## Will1985 (9 Feb 2010)

It's illness, not the bonk. The bonk is glycogen depletion. That you ate breakfast and given the short distance suggests you didn't hit the wall. "Exercise induced bonk" sounds like a made-up term by someone here.

Exercise during infection is not advised and potentially fatal - it sounds like your body didn't want to do anything strenuous because it was already working on fighting something else.


----------



## zacklaws (9 Feb 2010)

I agree with what the others say. 

My experience of "bonking" is when the bike becomes hard to push and feels liking I'm pedalling a ton weight, first off I look down at my tyres constantly to see if I have a puncture, eventually I jump off and feel my tyres and when I'm convinced I've no puncture I carry on, it then starts preying on my mind my brakes are binding so I start playing with them as I ride, eventually, once again I jump off and check my brakes, find there is nothing amiss with them and then it sinks in, I've Bonked.


----------



## GrasB (10 Feb 2010)

Will1985 said:


> It's illness, not the bonk. The bonk is glycogen depletion. That you ate breakfast and given the short distance suggests you didn't hit the wall. "Exercise induced bonk" sounds like a made-up term by someone here.
> 
> Exercise during infection is not advised and potentially fatal - it sounds like your body didn't want to do anything strenuous because it was already working on fighting something else.



Infections have a spectrum of effects on you, your body & your ability to function normally. They can be at a low level background that just take the edge off your performance & end up at all out flu where you can barely function normally let alone do any kind of demanding exercise. 

When you have a background illness or one that's starting to develop you typically find that your glycogen reserves (for what of a better expression) are much lower than expected, it's like doing low level exercise 24/7. Result is you with a relatively small amount of exercise you can run out of glycogen as you've not consumed enough energy & have as large glycogen reserves thus bonk. As long as you're aware of the signs & can correct it by cutting your activity short, having a lower level of intensity, consuming more energy or any combination of those 3 you can work around it but if you're properly ill you need to stop cycling.


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> TBH I have rarely had it since mid 20's as I usually fuel well enough, as it's not funny. Used to get it as a youngster as I didn't know better.....



With me as well, once at 17 and then at 19...40 or so years on, I still have good recall ...back to my original point of BAD preparation.. however should people feel the urge to continue to 'suffer' , I'll not stand in their way.


----------



## HobbesChoice (10 Feb 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> With me as well, once at 17 and then at 19...40 or so years on, I still have good recall ...back to my original point of BAD preparation.. *however should people feel the urge to continue to 'suffer' , I'll not stand in their way*.



Seems a little harsh considering we're in the beginner section!


----------



## Debian (10 Feb 2010)

HobbesChoice said:


> Seems a little harsh considering we're in the beginner section!



I thought the same 

A little advice would be better than simply implying that those who know no better are being silly.


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 Feb 2010)

*Thanks folks*

Thank you to everyone for their input. I now have the mother of all colds, so, in hindsight, I should have turned straight round when I first felt a bit giddy...

Anyway, thank you.


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> It has only happened twice in my life... then lessons learnt.
> I would only say that mars bars do not feature in the contents of my jersey pockets.



So, you're an expert, whoopy do. Now, try learning (along with someone else on this thread) how not to be so bloody rude to people.


Anyway, fact of the day, the French for the bonk is defaillance. (weakness) So now we can all bonk multilingually.

Um, I maybe don't mean that....


----------



## Debian (10 Feb 2010)

Salad Dodger said:


> Thank you to everyone for their input. I now have the mother of all colds, so, in hindsight, I should have turned straight round when I first felt a bit giddy...
> 
> Anyway, thank you.



Same thing, more or less as happened to me as I said earlier.

Rest up, plenty of fluids and get yourself better.

Took me four weeks to get back into the saddle after my flu


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Feb 2010)

Ah, Mon ami!
Zee international language of hitting 'le wall'.


----------



## Valy (10 Feb 2010)

Well I dono but just my $0.02.

You say coffee a lot - lay it off perhaps?  Try to eat "more healthily" although I am just basing that from the OP. Heh. If you feel fine now, then you just exerted yourself. If not then you might have a cold or some other illness. 

Overall though, not trying to preach, but at least when you go out riding - maybe having stuff not like croissants/coffee for breakfast might help. Less fat, more "complex carbs" and some tea or juice or w/e. You might feel quite different.


----------



## Debian (11 Feb 2010)

I find that a large plate of eggs benedict + a large mug of tea for breakfast before a longish XC ride works for me. I can do 20 miles or so cross-country without major refuelling after that.

Despite what others have written Mars bars or chunky KitKats work for me as trail fodder assuming I've had a decent meal beforehand.

I usually only carry water, no fancy energy drinks but I sometimes also carry a can of chilled Fanta in hot weather as I find it refreshing.


----------



## Arch (11 Feb 2010)

Valy said:


> Overall though, not trying to preach, but at least when you go out riding - *maybe having stuff not like croissants/coffee for breakfast might help*. Less fat, more "complex carbs" and some tea or juice or w/e. You might feel quite different.



But how will you ever tour in France?  Seriously, I'll be breakfasting on croissants and chocolat chaud for a fortnight in June, topped up with more of the same mid morning, and a baguette full of fromage et jambon at lunchtime and doing 50ish miles a day and I'll be fine for energy... I'll come back heavier mind....

But I get your point. Oats in some form are apparently a very good way to get your morning energy input - porridge or muesli.


----------



## I am Spartacus (11 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> So, you're an expert, whoopy do. Now, try learning (along with someone else on this thread) how not to be so bloody rude to people.
> 
> 
> Anyway, fact of the day, the French for the bonk is defaillance. (weakness) So now we can all bonk multilingually.
> ...


Wasnt being rude..
look, there are so many sources on how to avoid 'running out of go juice' whilst on a ride even short ones when the Op was trying a lot of exertion.. it is not up to me to deliver a menu..
here is being rude by the rude
fook off Arch


----------



## Shaun (11 Feb 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> Wasnt being rude..
> look, there are so many sources on how to avoid 'running out of go juice' whilst on a ride even short ones when the Op was trying a lot of exertion.. it is not up to me to deliver a menu..



Having read the thread, you _were_ a little short with Debian and as this is the beginners forum I would expect most regulars to be extra friendly to newbies _and_ other respondents on newbie threads too.

I appreciate your experience has taught you what to look out for and how best to prepare for rides, so just passing on the experience without any sarcasm might be best in future ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Debian (11 Feb 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> Wasnt being rude..
> look, *there are so many sources on how to avoid 'running out of go juice' whilst on a ride* even short ones when the Op was trying a lot of exertion.. it is not up to me to deliver a menu..
> here is being rude by the rude
> fook off Arch



Then just a link to one or two of the "many sources" that obviously you know well would have been a good idea maybe? Probably would have been quicker than posting what you did as well.


----------



## HobbesChoice (12 Feb 2010)

Hey SD. How are you feeling now?


----------



## Valy (12 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> But how will you ever tour in France?  Seriously, I'll be breakfasting on croissants and chocolat chaud for a fortnight in June, topped up with more of the same mid morning, and a baguette full of fromage et jambon at lunchtime and doing 50ish miles a day and I'll be fine for energy... I'll come back heavier mind....
> 
> But I get your point. Oats in some form are apparently a very good way to get your morning energy input - porridge or muesli.




I overlooked that... 

Yeah I guess you are pretty much stuck with frog's legs, cheese and croissants when you are in France.


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 Feb 2010)

Hi Hobbes and thanks for your concern.

Have been through all the gamut of cold symptoms, at the rate of a new one every day. Now I just have a really rattly cough, but otherwise feel pretty good. So the arrival of my cold was almost certainly what prompted me to feel so rough....

So, heeding the advice of the much more experienced riders on here, I shall not be touching the bike this weekend, and I will be VERY careful about taking it slowly when I do get back to riding.

This weekend, the most exercise I can look forward to is a bit of a walk....


----------



## Arch (12 Feb 2010)

Valy said:


> I overlooked that...
> 
> Yeah I guess you are pretty much stuck with frog's legs, cheese and croissants when you are in France.



Don't forget the carafe of vin rouge with dinner....

And Orangina at lunchtime. Seriously, it tastes better in France, and on a hot day, it's bliss!


----------



## Debian (12 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Don't forget the carafe of vin rouge with dinner....
> 
> And Orangina at lunchtime. *Seriously, it tastes better in France*, and on a hot day, it's bliss!



Very true, especially out of the little glass bottles!


----------



## Valy (12 Feb 2010)

Arch said:
 

> Don't forget the carafe of vin rouge with dinner....
> 
> And Orangina at lunchtime. Seriously, it tastes better in France, and on a hot day, it's bliss!


I dono know what this "carafe" stuff is that you are talking about...



Debian said:


> Very true, especially out of the little glass bottles!



IRN BRU actuality (I actually don;t know whether or not this is some placebo effect of course) tastes better from glass bottles as well. I remember I bought some Orangina a while back and then recently. It just did not taste as good this time around.


----------



## summerdays (13 Feb 2010)

I have a further question about this, how are your glycogen reserves affected by the cold temperatures or does it make no difference? If you are feeling cold do you use a lot of fuel trying to warm yourself or is it too small to make a difference.


----------



## Arch (13 Feb 2010)

Valy said:


> I dono know what this "carafe" stuff is that you are talking about...



It's a fat necked bottle....


You ask for a half litre (or litre!) of local, and they fill the carafe, presumably from a vat in the kitchen. Being France, the house plonk will be emminently drinkable, and cost less than bottled stuff....

The first time I toured in France it was baking hot (too hot, a couple of us had to cut days short because of it) and we were knocking back the chilled Orangina at every cafe stop...


----------



## Debian (13 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> It's a fat necked bottle....
> 
> 
> You ask for a half litre (or litre!) of local, and they fill the carafe, presumably from a vat in the kitchen. Being France, the house plonk will be emminently drinkable, and cost less than bottled stuff....
> ...



I've never toured, let alone outside these shores. I'm seriously considering spending a week or two cycling in France this summer though.

I'd be really interested in any hints or tips you can give on touring in France Arch, when and where you went, how you sorted accommodation, what you packed with you etc. Total know-nothing here about touring.


----------



## Arch (13 Feb 2010)

Debian said:


> I've never toured, let alone outside these shores. I'm seriously considering spending a week or two cycling in France this summer though.
> 
> I'd be really interested in any hints or tips you can give on touring in France Arch, when and where you went, how you sorted accommodation, what you packed with you etc. Total know-nothing here about touring.



Can I suggest you start a thread in Touring? Then you'll get wisdom from many, most of them more experienced than me, and we won't derail this thread...

I'll look for your thread....


----------



## cyclecraig (13 Feb 2010)

My earliest signs of bonking strangely is a tingling in the end of my fingers....weird!!

Soon as that happens its eat whatever is within arms reach!!!


----------



## Valy (13 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> It's a fat necked bottle....
> 
> 
> You ask for a half litre (or litre!) of local, and they fill the carafe, presumably from a vat in the kitchen. Being France, the house plonk will be emminently drinkable, and cost less than bottled stuff....
> ...


I see - I googled that, fat necked bottle but was expecting it to be a drink or a food of some sort. 


cyclecraig said:


> My earliest signs of bonking strangely is a tingling in the end of my fingers....weird!!
> 
> Soon as that happens its eat whatever is within arms reach!!!


I get numb fingers sometimes, well more or less on all of the longer rides, or maybe on all... I dono.


----------



## HobbesChoice (15 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> I have a further question about this, how are your glycogen reserves affected by the cold temperatures or does it make no difference? If you are feeling cold do you use a lot of fuel trying to warm yourself or is it too small to make a difference.



Hi summerdays. We do burn more energy when we're cold, so it would make sense that reserves are affected.


----------



## HobbesChoice (15 Feb 2010)

Salad Dodger said:


> Hi Hobbes and thanks for your concern.
> 
> Have been through all the gamut of cold symptoms, at the rate of a new one every day. Now I just have a really rattly cough, but otherwise feel pretty good. So the arrival of my cold was almost certainly what prompted me to feel so rough....
> 
> ...




Ooh, that rattly cough will hang around for a little while, but I'm glad to hear that you're pretty good other than that.

Yes, those symptoms do look like your body was just depleting fast due to an illness. At least you know those symptoms now though, so another experience under your belt 

I barely did any exercise this weekend, but I hope your walk went well.


----------



## Debian (15 Feb 2010)

Salad Dodger said:


> Hi Hobbes and thanks for your concern.
> 
> Have been through all the gamut of cold symptoms, at the rate of a new one every day. Now I just have a really rattly cough, but otherwise feel pretty good. So the arrival of my cold was almost certainly what prompted me to feel so rough....
> 
> ...



How's it all going now? Getting better I hope?

Don't push it until you're properly better, especially in this weather. As I said earlier after my nasty cold / flu / whatever it was it took about four weeks before I was OK to ride. I felt OK earlier than this but as soon as I exerted myself on the bike I dissolved into fits of coughing like my lungs were about to burst! It does pass though eventually.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Feb 2010)

*update*

Mrs SD and I went away for the weekend, and we walked about 5 miles along the seafront. But as there was lots of ice about (Folkestone, Kent area) it was a slow walk, which suited me. Incidentally, my first ever experience of walking on a beach in the snow. Proper 3 or 4 inch deep snow.

I still have the cough, plus a rotten sinus pain/infection - no stranger to this as I used to do a lot of white water canoeing and most winters ended up with a sinus infection - so as of today I am on penicillin, to clear the sinus and the cough.

I promise faithfully to take it VERY slow when I make a comeback.

Oh, and by the way - I took my first look at the bike since the fateful trip. It's got a p**nct*re.............


----------



## Valy (16 Feb 2010)

Salad Dodger said:


> Mrs SD and I went away for the weekend, and we walked about 5 miles along the seafront. But as there was lots of ice about (Folkestone, Kent area) it was a slow walk, which suited me. Incidentally, my first ever experience of walking on a beach in the snow. Proper 3 or 4 inch deep snow.
> 
> I still have the cough, plus a rotten sinus pain/infection - no stranger to this as I used to do a lot of white water canoeing and most winters ended up with a sinus infection - so as of today I am on penicillin, to clear the sinus and the cough.
> 
> ...



Oh I've been getting a few of those since I started cycling. (punctures)


----------

